# Reptile Racks



## PieBald (Dec 5, 2012)

I have seen a few racks but would like to see some DIY racks, hatchlings or adults.
Post your pics melamine or what ever.


----------



## nervous (Dec 5, 2012)

Baby rack:







Adult:





Rat racks:


----------



## RSPcrazy (Dec 6, 2012)

Here's my racks.

Hatchling rack with bars to lock the tub in (because the dumb cat kept pulling the tubs out of the rack).





Adult/yearling rack.


----------



## Shotta (Dec 6, 2012)

RSPcrazy said:


> Here's my racks.
> 
> Hatchling rack with bars to lock the tub in (because the dumb **** cat kept pulling the tubs out of the rack).
> 
> ...



nice Racks!


----------



## nervous (Dec 6, 2012)

Added my pics above


----------



## RSPcrazy (Dec 6, 2012)

Nilesh said:


> nice Racks!



Thanks, they will be full by Jan/Feb and I need to make a new rack with bigger tubs for more jungles before then.


----------



## caliherp (Dec 6, 2012)

RSPcrazy said:


> Here's my racks.
> 
> Hatchling rack with bars to lock the tub in (because the dumb **** cat kept pulling the tubs out of the rack).
> 
> ...



Is that the cats food bowl I see on the side of the rack? I don't mean to be a smart a, but that may be why it's trying to release your reptiles. Nice racks by the way.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Dec 6, 2012)

caliherp said:


> Is that the cats food bowl I see on the side of the rack? I don't mean to be a smart a, but that may be why it's trying to release your reptiles. Nice racks by the way.



Yes that is his food bowl, but he only try's to pull out the tubs in the hatchling rack when he gets bored at around 3am and realizes theirs squirming sticks in them.


He has stopped attempting to get them since I added the locks to the rack.


----------



## caliherp (Dec 6, 2012)

RSPcrazy said:


> Yes that is his food bowl, but he only try's to pull out the tubs in the hatchling rack when he gets bored at around 3am and realizes theirs squirming sticks in them.
> 
> 
> He has stopped attempting to get them since I added the locks to the rack.


That's why I don't like cats, they are always trying to get into something. I let my dog in my room and it just chills in the corner. I even let my iguana out with him. The iguana bites its tail and runs lol.


----------



## PieBald (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice rack rscrazy like the locking system does it clip in or slid upwards


----------



## PieBald (Dec 21, 2012)

any more?


----------

